# Can Spitfire installer download to one drive but install to another?



## bradbecker (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm trying to get BHCT installed and I have two 250GB drives but it doesn't seem to let me download the files on one drive and install to the other. Any tricks to do this?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 5, 2020)

bradbecker said:


> I'm trying to get BHCT installed and I have two 250GB drives but it doesn't seem to let me download the files on one drive and install to the other. Any tricks to do this?


For Kontakt Player libraries, the library's location is set in Native Access not in the SF app, which, as far as I can tell, doesn't even keep track of where you have installed the library. So just download BHCT wherever you want and then move it to the location where you want it installed and then authorize it in Native Access in the location where you have it installed.


----------



## bradbecker (Aug 5, 2020)

the issue is the step before that when it is "unzipping" the downloaded files to build the kontakt vi--that's when that directory is hit with the double the file size. That's where I want to have the install folder be different than the download folder. It doesn't seem to be possible.

I wonder if it's possible to use a 3rd party unzip utility on the .lm / etc download files?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 5, 2020)

You need to point the download to where you want it unzipped. Then you won't have that issue. The SF downloader, btw, no longer requires twice the space, but just a bit over the amount of space, since it unzips and assembles the files as it goes.


----------



## bradbecker (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks, @jbuhler. It looks like the spitfire installer works in three phases:

download .part files
assemble into .lm files
"unzip" .lm files into vi folders/files
Unfortunately, there's no way to pause at the specific inflection points above, so the 250GB drive runs out of space partway through step 3. If a drive has 200GB of space, it runs out partway through step 2. Worse, when you free up space and re-run the installer, it ignores the install path that you selected and tries to start over from scratch with step 1 in whatever the default location is. If you get partway through step 3, the installer will terminate and will act in the future like the entire lib has been installed, even though many of the files are zero bytes.

It would seem that the installer does not really handle any exceptions well and doesn't offer much control. It's really a no-brainer to download in one location and allow for install in another...


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, the SF downloader is not always informative and it doesn’t remember where you last downloaded. It sounds like you need a drive with more space. I usually do my downloads to a cheap spinning hard drive and then transfer to an SSD. And the downloader is unhelpful when you run into issues.


----------



## ism (Aug 6, 2020)

It's conceivable that you might be able to hack it - check with spitfire support.

But note that the requirements of the library from the website are:


"293.20 GB DISK SPACE REQUIRED DURING INSTALL"
What would be easier is to just borrow someone's 500G drive, download to there, then copy to your own 250.


----------



## bradbecker (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Good news: I got it. For posterity, here's how I did it:
I ran the download until it had everything downloaded, merged into the .lm files and started the unzipping process. When it started unzipping the files into the Samples folder (by the largest part), I copied the files it was done with over to the destination drive. In this way, I never overfilled the download drive and just manually moved everything to the destination drive and registered the Kontakt library there.


----------

